# Help with kitchen.........



## wendy002 (Feb 11, 2013)

Please help me decide what to do with my kitchen area. It is an L shape with kitchen, dining table area, and another part that is kind of like a den/office area. The walls and cabinets are all knotty pine from the 60's. I am thinking about painting it and would like some opinions and ideas. I don't want to to a complete gut and overhaul, but would like some ideas.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Honestly I would remove the soffit and install taller upper Cabs and crown molding. Then paint if you like. Change the laminate counter top to something newer and nicer (I like the new laminates special ordered without blacksplash then install glass back splash. Add cheap LED undercab lighting and call it a day. Total cost will be under $1500 if you can do all the work yourself.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh and remove that flourscent light and install some recessed lighting.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

Call uncle Jed and break out the possum fat and collard greens, we bringin' home road kill tonight.



Andy.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

I love the wood look, but that's just a lot of wood. Painting the cabinets is a good idea. Maybe a lighter shade too brighten things up a bit. Paint that area above the cabinets so it blends in, or better yet tear it out if possible. I agree with rebelranger to replace the floursent light with recess lighting. I think you need to open up and add height to the area, painted the cab. is a good first step but I would get rid of the valances, they're just closing in the place. I think you have too much stuff hanging on the walls. Maybe put the spoon collection on the same wall, one above the other to add height. Can the cabinet to the left of the window be re-located. I got a feeling it's blocking a window that could really help with changing the feel of the room. One more thing, if it's in the budget, switch out the ceiling fan with a simple light fixture.


----------



## wendy002 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you for the input! I like the idea of the recessed lighting and removing the soffit. That sounds good.
Any ideas about the flooring? I am not sure what to do about the counter tops either. 

I have NO idea what Andy is trying to say......guess he doesn't like any of it!


----------



## wendy002 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh....and the cabinet next to the window doesn't go there. It was in my living room and after I did some painting in there and rearranging, it didn't match and just got moved here to rest until I decided what to do with it.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Tough decisions.....I love that knotty pine...and your real problem....about the time you cover it up...it will be back in style...

Hence....I'm with Andy on this one...not to mention the fact that really do like collard greens....as well as grits....

It would help to have your location in your profile.

At this point....time to step back and do more research...I would kill a couple of months going through magazines and seeing what you like. As most have said, get rid of the fluorescent light...cabinets and the soffit above them. I think you can keep those great looking walls and still upgrade your kitchen....the key is to find the right cabinet and counter top.

One thing to look into....have a look at the farm house style sinks....then go from there.

Flooring? Considering the walls (man, I really love that knotty pine), I would look into going wood on the floor...maybe something that looks like the old large pine they used to use?

And in case you didn't get the memo....I really do like that knotty pine on the walls...


----------



## wendy002 (Feb 11, 2013)

I am in Tennessee and have just started looking and thinking about what I want to do, so it will be a little while before I do anything.
I love those farm house style sinks! The walls are pretty, so maybe I will look into changing the cabinets first and then go from there.

Love hearing the other opinions!


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't see what the countertop material is, or the flooring material.

The ideas about updating the lights are fine. I'm afraid I would try to find some "cabin" style lights.

I would try to find some design style and stick with it.

You seem to be closest to a "Swedish" style. I'm not an expert in this field, but I think we are talking wood, simple yet elegant design, easy colors, natural natural natural.

I would be tempted to first clean off the countertops completely and leave them as empty as possible. Don't remove the upper cabinets or soffit. I would take the doors off and see how that looks. Consider glass doors.

I'm not sure I would touch the soffit. Consider removing it if you like the idea of door-less cabinets up to the ceiling. Otherwise, maybe you can take the front off it and use it as a shelf. Maybe add a half-depth shelf at mid-point as well.

I don't know what style countertop to go with. There is enough wood happening. I think copper would clash colorwise. Maybe stainless or galvanized metal?

So what is that floor? What do you want? If you want to change it, I'm thinking maybe cork. You could do a wood floor, painted swedish blue.


----------



## wendy002 (Feb 11, 2013)

ddawg.......I think you like the knotty pine!...... It is pretty, but there is just so much of it. I have been looking at pictures online and I am really liking the ones with white cabinets.

Cleveman.....thank you for your input. The floors now are just a linoleum......light color with small green squares. I am thinking tile....wood, if I paint the other......just not sure.


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello 

I think you have a great space to work with. You mentioned you love the farm house style and you like that style sink also called an apron sink. Paint is by far in my opinion the easiest, least expensive and most dramatic transformation tool so use it. If I was to update it I would do the following: 

1st paint only wall panels a pretty white or even cream color
2nd paint the cabinets with something fun. If your not scared of color, red is awesome or even. Deep black. 
3rd leave the soffit trim it will help break up from the ceiling and cabinets if you are painting them
4th There are many cabinet materials on the market. Laminate is ok but if you can invest, do it there with granite or quartz
5th flooring is an easy fix and all comes down to budget. Laminate wood floors work great are cheap and are still durable. My second flooring pick would be a simple travertine with earthy tones.
6th add a nice roman cloth shade to the window. 

And now you have a farmhouse updated kitchen!


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

On my 4th suggestion I meant to type countertop not cabinet


----------



## SophiaForb (Feb 6, 2013)

Great place! I guess the only thing you have to improve there s your lighting. You should change it into something that will make the place glow more.


----------

